# Heresy Online's Rumour Roundup



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

*Welcome to the Heresy Online Rumour Roundup*​ 
*Introduction*

In an effort to help you, the Heresy Online member, we've launched our Rumour Roundup forum to collate rumours into digestable threads for you to discuss in News and Rumours. We've even created a Release Schedule thread, found here, so you can see what's coming and when - again, to make the News and Rumours forum a sleeker, friendlier beast.

*What can you expect?*

The Rumour Roundup forum is closed to non-moderators to keep the threads simple and updated by only a select few. You can therefore expect to see threads with one or two posts, updated with the most recent news and rumour information: including videos and pictures.

*How can you help?*

We still want our members to contribute to the Rumour Roundup. The best way to do this is to continue to post updated news and rumours in the News and Rumours main forum - but PM me and let me know and link me to the info. I can then update the threads in the Rumour Roundup forum.


*Remember - quality News and Rumours are always* *rewarded with rep points (I currently sit at 14 points and I'm not afraid to give them). *

*Continual quality posts are rewarded with the Mark of the Hydra - our medal for Rumour posting.*







​


----------

